# Bumper Boy bird basket



## jpdorman01 (Aug 3, 2012)

Has anyone used the bird basket from BB? Just wondering how far it will launch bird.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have never used one because I have not been able to find one, but I think they say it will launch a bird 15 yards.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Talk to the people at BB. Years ago even they weren't too crazy about them. I think the basket was meant to throw pigeons.

Some disagree, but we've done well by putting ducks near the fall area and launched a bumper, slightly beyond or behind them. Dog sees the bumper launch and finds a bird. Of course you have to have a person at the short bird station and the pile of ducks and unretrieved bumpers as a longer station.


----------



## Gooseman (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't waste your money. I bought one several yrs.ago. Dog see the basket when launched may or may not see bird, also had to redo seams.
Don't use it anymore. Best thing to do is what John Lash suggested, this works for me too.


----------

